#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Women in the field of engineering

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Engineering is something related with hard and tough works. So most of the men have a myth that engineering is mostly for men. But there are millions of women who went success in engineering. So they can be identified as women with a superpower.

Do you guys agree with me?

If yes, Can you suggest me some adjectives that can be used to describe these superpower women?

Thankyou

----------


## Bhavya

Intelligent women with strong-willed

----------

